# Knife Edge Bits



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Just read an article in Aussie Wood Review about routing problem woods (high silica content) which tend to burn.
As well as attention to bit speed and the use of climb cutting to clean up any burnt edges, the author recommended the use of replaceable blade bits (straight piloted type). Says they can be cleaned and sharpened more easily.
Sounds good to me but how easy is it to re-register the blades with the pilot once they've been removed?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

flagging to follow this thread


----------

